# Parking fines



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

I stupidly parked in a disabled bay a couple of days ago and found that I got a parking fine from Dubai Police.
Can't really make heads or tales of the ticket given as it is in arabic so just wondering if anybody knows how much the fine is for this violation? I heard it was 1000AED, is that right? Seems steep but I guess I will pay the price and will deffo learn from it!!
Also with regards to black points.. I don't have a dubai licence as I am only on a visit visa (renting the car) at the moment. How does that work? Do I not get the points and have to pay an extra fine or something??

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't really help with regards to how much the fine is for but as you are renting the car, the rental company will most likely pay it and then charge you the cost of the fine + admin/ processing fee.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The rental company will charge you. Don't pay it yourself or you will pay twice. You won't get any points on your licence.


----------

